# Darsin DSL-1340GH request



## KWGeorge

Hello this is my first post to this forum and of course I am looking for help ;-) 

Several months back I acquired a Taiwanese made lathe manufactured in 1990. Since then I have been rebuilding/repairing it to the point it is now fully functional. It was quite the task as the man who had bought it at an auction moved it shall we say poorly and it fell over on its front. I don’t think I would ever take one on like this again as the damage was much greater than I thought when I acquired it. However, all that’s been fixed now and the lathe is running fine. 

The lathe was manufactured by a company called Darsin (The tag reads, DS Darsin, Dar Sin Machinery Works) and was sold under various names such as Darsin, Hipomack, Edison, etc. The model of this lathe is DSL-1340GH.

I am looking for a picture of the Metric Treading chart as mine is destroyed and I would like to engrave a new one. I have noticed that this lathe has some variation depending on the year it was made. Mine had the 127 tooth large center gear. I am also on the hunt for a copy of the manual but that is not a necessity. 

I am going to attach a picture as it was when I picked it up. 

Thanks to anyone that can help!


----------



## brino

First, Welcome to the Hobby-Machinist!
You have just joined a great group of people of all interests and experience levels united in two things; learning more and helping others!

It sounds like you took on a bigger project than expected, but you came thru great.
I bet you learned a lot along the journey.

Sorry I do NOT have direct experience with that lathe, but I bet someone here does.
It was likely sold under many more different names....someone will recognize it as the same as theirs.
Stay tuned.

But if not.......
Years ago I went thru the effort of developing a threading table from "first principles" as they say.
That first lathe (a tiny Atlas/Crafstman) had a chart, but it was missing any info on a number of gear combinations.
I wanted to both fill in the missing info, and understand it all.

Since then, I have done the same exercise for my second lathe; a 1947 SouthBend 9 inch.
(counted the teeth on all gears in the quick-change gear box)

I have been meaning to put together a thread or document of some kind about how I did it.
It is not rocket science (really just mulipying a string of fraction) but can be a little tedious.
The benefit is being able to know the full range of feeds and threading available.
Also, it opens the door to what gear changes are required to produce a particular odd-ball thread you may need.

If you do NOT get the help you need, let me know (private message or "PM" so I get alerted).
This could be the "kick in the pants" I need to finally write it up.

-brino


----------



## Dabbler

I'm 90% sure it is the upgrade to my lathe. It is a lot of work but you can calculate your actual metric threading.  Since mine isn't exact, there is no way to know if your change gears are the same as mine.  If in the remote circumstance we can't find a manual for you, I can help you to derive the complete threading chart.  It involves counting the teeth on all gears in the gear train, and building a spreadsheet.


----------



## Dave Paine

Take a look at this manual for a 13x40 Taiwanese lathe.    Perhaps the change gears and the tpi of the lead screw are the same.

13x40 Taiwanese lathe manual


----------



## markba633csi

Dar Sin, and you shall be punished for your sin.  Or not.


----------



## brino

I thought it sounded more like a Star Wars villan.


----------



## KWGeorge

markba633csi said:


> Dar Sin, and you shall be punished for your sin.  Or not.



Yeah well with all that I have had to do on this lathe I am pretty sure I am being punished for something!  It has been a challenge for sure but I am now able to use it as of tonight. I was able to realign the head with a test bar and it is cutting pretty dang true now.


----------



## KWGeorge

Thanks, everyone who responded I really appreciate it. Here is a picture of what is left of the chart. It shows the different gears and the tooth count. Unfortunately, I don’t know the math to calculate the missing values.


----------



## Dave Paine

You do not state the lead screw thread pitch.    Try an online calculator.  One example.

Change gear calculator


----------



## Biker Guy

KWGeorge said:


> Hello this is my first post to this forum and of course I am looking for help ;-)
> 
> Several months back I acquired a Taiwanese made lathe manufactured in 1990. Since then I have been rebuilding/repairing it to the point it is now fully functional. It was quite the task as the man who had bought it at an auction moved it shall we say poorly and it fell over on its front. I don’t think I would ever take one on like this again as the damage was much greater than I thought when I acquired it. However, all that’s been fixed now and the lathe is running fine.
> 
> The lathe was manufactured by a company called Darsin (The tag reads, DS Darsin, Dar Sin Machinery Works) and was sold under various names such as Darsin, Hipomack, Edison, etc. The model of this lathe is DSL-1340GH.
> 
> I am looking for a picture of the Metric Treading chart as mine is destroyed and I would like to engrave a new one. I have noticed that this lathe has some variation depending on the year it was made. Mine had the 127 tooth large center gear. I am also on the hunt for a copy of the manual but that is not a necessity.
> 
> I am going to attach a picture as it was when I picked it up.
> 
> Thanks to anyone that can help!
> 
> View attachment 266776


----------



## Biker Guy

Did you resolve the issues with your Darsin lathe?  I know its been a while, but I only recently joined this forum and have read the post. If you still need info, I have a Darsin DL 1237G lathe which I bought new and I have the documentation which came with it. My lathe still looks and operates like new. I recently installed 2 axis dro and I am learning to enjoy using it. Interestingly enough, this lathe is setup to thread sae or metric with the quick change gears. Looking at the photos, my lathe appears to very similar to yours, even gear tooth count, if memory serves me well.


----------



## KWGeorge

Biker Guy said:


> Did you resolve the issues with your Darsin lathe? I know its been a while, but I only recently joined this forum and have read the post. If you still need info, I have a Darsin DL 1237G lathe which I bought new and I have the documentation which came with it. My lathe still looks and operates like new. I recently installed 2 axis dro and I am learning to enjoy using it. Interestingly enough, this lathe is setup to thread sae or metric with the quick change gears. Looking at the photos, my lathe appears to very similar to yours, even gear tooth count, if memory serves me well.



Does it look the same as mine? if so I would love to have a copy of the documentation you have. I have none.


----------



## mksj

There is a NOS set on eBay.








						Darsin / Edison DSL-1340GH Threading Index Plates  | eBay
					

<p>Darsin / Edison DSL-1340GH Threading Index Plates. Condition is New. Stored inside the machine as replacements. Backing on small plate is stained but adhesive underneath still tacky (see picture)</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Biker Guy

KWGeorge said:


> Does it look the same as mine? if so I would love to have a copy of the documentation you have. I have none.



Here are all the pages of any merit. The parts pages are all way to big for my scanner, Sorry about that.
I hope this helps you.


----------



## Biker Guy

KWGeorge said:


> Hello this is my first post to this forum and of course I am looking for help ;-)
> 
> Several months back I acquired a Taiwanese made lathe manufactured in 1990. Since then I have been rebuilding/repairing it to the point it is now fully functional. It was quite the task as the man who had bought it at an auction moved it shall we say poorly and it fell over on its front. I don’t think I would ever take one on like this again as the damage was much greater than I thought when I acquired it. However, all that’s been fixed now and the lathe is running fine.
> 
> The lathe was manufactured by a company called Darsin (The tag reads, DS Darsin, Dar Sin Machinery Works) and was sold under various names such as Darsin, Hipomack, Edison, etc. The model of this lathe is DSL-1340GH.
> 
> I am looking for a picture of the Metric Treading chart as mine is destroyed and I would like to engrave a new one. I have noticed that this lathe has some variation depending on the year it was made. Mine had the 127 tooth large center gear. I am also on the hunt for a copy of the manual but that is not a necessity.
> 
> I am going to attach a picture as it was when I picked it up.
> 
> Thanks to anyone that can help!
> 
> View attachment 266776


I have posted scans of most of the owner manual. I will try to attach photo of my lathe.


----------



## brino

@Biker Guy 

I just wanted to say......Welcome to the group!

Also, it is great of you to jump in and help with that manual.

Nice looking lathe.
-brino


----------



## ljamester

KWGeorge said:


> Hello this is my first post to this forum and of course I am looking for help ;-)
> 
> Several months back I acquired a Taiwanese made lathe manufactured in 1990. Since then I have been rebuilding/repairing it to the point it is now fully functional. It was quite the task as the man who had bought it at an auction moved it shall we say poorly and it fell over on its front. I don’t think I would ever take one on like this again as the damage was much greater than I thought when I acquired it. However, all that’s been fixed now and the lathe is running fine.
> 
> The lathe was manufactured by a company called Darsin (The tag reads, DS Darsin, Dar Sin Machinery Works) and was sold under various names such as Darsin, Hipomack, Edison, etc. The model of this lathe is DSL-1340GH.
> 
> I am looking for a picture of the Metric Treading chart as mine is destroyed and I would like to engrave a new one. I have noticed that this lathe has some variation depending on the year it was made. Mine had the 127 tooth large center gear. I am also on the hunt for a copy of the manual but that is not a necessity.
> 
> I am going to attach a picture as it was when I picked it up.
> 
> Thanks to anyone that can help!
> 
> View attachment 266776


I know this post is pretty old but i was wondering if you were ever able to round up an owners manual for this lathe.
I recenty aquired a similar lathe. almost identical except it is labled edison 1340gh. I am looking for information on the on the electrical control plannel on the back of the lathe. im pretty sure the so called electrician that last did work on the lathe tried to replace a contactor and miss wired some things. consequently blowing up the transformer. If you still have this lathe i would be greatful if you could send me a picture of the electrical componants and wireing in the back.
thanks in advance
les


----------



## DuWayne

Biker Guy said:


> Here are all the pages of any merit. The parts pages are all way to big for my scanner, Sorry about that.
> I hope this helps you.
> 
> View attachment 325526
> View attachment 325527
> View attachment 325528
> View attachment 325529
> View attachment 325530
> View attachment 325531
> View attachment 325532
> View attachment 325533
> View attachment 325534
> View attachment 325535


Can I get a picture of the parts manual for the apron worm and worm gear.  I need number of teeth, part # and any other data if it has it.
My brother-in-law has a Darsin DSL1340GH and we have a generic manual.  Your build year is 1989-3, his is 1988-12.  The gears should be the same. When he bought his the worm gear was missing.  Trying to find a replacement.
Thanks DuWayne


----------



## Biker Guy

DuWayne said:


> Can I get a picture of the parts manual for the apron worm and worm gear.  I need number of teeth, part # and any other data if it has it.
> My brother-in-law has a Darsin DSL1340GH and we have a generic manual.  Your build year is 1989-3, his is 1988-12.  The gears should be the same. When he bought his the worm gear was missing.  Trying to find a replacement.
> Thanks DuWayne


----------



## Biker Guy

Sorry it has been so long to reply. If you still need it , here are photos of the manual.
Hope this helps.  Walter


----------



## Biker Guy

The rest of them.  Walter


----------



## Biker Guy

I think this may finish it.  Walter


----------



## sk1nner

I have a dsl1237gh (smaller brother to yours.  I can send the manual of you want it I'll need your email.


----------



## Biker Guy

sk1nner said:


> I have a dsl1237gh (smaller brother to yours.  I can send the manual of you want it I'll need your email.


Must be some misunderstanding, I bought mine new and have all the original documentation.


----------



## sk1nner

Yes I definitely misunderstood.  Sorry.


----------

